
G.M. Tinkers With Augmented Reality System for Cars  - KeepTalking
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/03/17/gm-tinkers-with-augmented-reality-system-for-cars/?ref=technology
======
protomyth
I am always glad to read about cool technology that could make us safer
without being intrusive (lines disappear in ND too in winter), but I really
worry that this is all for nothing given its GM. Every so often you hear about
cool things from them and it never seems to go anywhere.

I just wish they could build a good, high reliability, low maintenance car
that got over 40mpg.

------
Osiris
The best part for me is the enhanced road lines. I drive in fog and snow a lot
in Denver and being able to see the road better would be really cool.

~~~
runevault
Yeah when the road is a) snow covered or b) wet enough, being able to see the
lines ANYWAY would be awesome.

Joys of Denver weather, eh?

